# W: SM H: Dark Eldar



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm looking to trade:

Venom NIB
10 wyches
10 warriors
1 archon
1 ravanger
1 raider
10 hellions

Only thing put together and primed are the wyches, rest on sprue or in bits

Looking for anything other than terminators, troops and dreadnaughts. You WILL get the better deal I promise! Prefer to trade all at once, but will consider parting out.

Thanks!


----------



## Dark_Apostle_XVII (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi mate,

I'll just start by saying I am new to this forum but have 100% positive feedback and several good reviews on Warseer in case you are unsure about a new trader.

I have, 

5 Devestators,
5 Assault Marines,
a Rhino,
and a Razorback.

Happy to ship to US if you pay postage. Would prefer cash unless I can set up a future DE trade.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I appreciate the offer and would love to have those but I would prefer a trade as to save money for other things I want...like food


----------



## Dark_Apostle_XVII (Jul 14, 2014)

Haha, I understand that mate  I am about to put up a trading thread on here myself as I am after some more IG or CSM stuff as I am also trying to curb my 40k spending and hope to fund/trade myself some new stuff on here.
But anyway, if you happen to have and IG/CSM stuff (preferably unbuilt as sticking and converting it is what I love most) I am more than happy to trade all that.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

Gone! Thanks for looking


----------

